# Rho



## Rho (Jan 27, 2019)

Fed up with husband


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. He says you talk too much?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well hello and you are in good company! LOL!

Be prepared to give details and answer questions as well as being scrutinized but it is mostly from a crowd that cares.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol


sunsetmist said:


> Welcome. He says you talk too much?


Dork!:wink2:


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

sunsetmist said:


> Welcome. He says you talk too much?


hahahaha...good one


----------

